# Need advice painting interior panel doors - Spray or Roll?



## HandyFrank (Jan 8, 2010)

So I'm finally coming around to painting my interior doors in my house. They are the MDF Solid molded composite doors. I want to paint them with the least amount of imperfections in the panels, so the guy at the store recommended I spray them.

I've never sprayed before but I'm sure I can get the hang of it. He said to thin the paint with floetrol and practice on some scrap wood, then spray it on with light coats. Was also told that a foam brush would do the job nicely as well.

Anyone recommend just rolling them with a foam brush, or should I take my chance at spraying them? I'm considering using this small spray gun since it has good reviews and is priced right: http://www.amazon.com/Critter-Spray-Products-22032-Siphon/dp/B00006FRPJ

For paint I am using either a Benjamin Moore or California brand, same for primer.

Here i a pic of the door:









Any tips appreciated!!!


----------



## Darien (Jun 15, 2010)

HandyFrank said:


> So I'm finally coming around to painting my interior doors in my house. They are the MDF Solid molded composite doors. I want to paint them with the least amount of imperfections in the panels, so the guy at the store recommended I spray them.
> 
> I've never sprayed before but I'm sure I can get the hang of it. He said to thin the paint with floetrol and practice on some scrap wood, then spray it on with light coats. Was also told that a foam brush would do the job nicely as well.
> 
> ...


 
I myself have never used a sprayer on anything. I think going the old school way (brush and roller ) would be best... IMO


----------



## HandyFrank (Jan 8, 2010)

Darien said:


> I myself have never used a sprayer on anything. I think going the old school way (brush and roller ) would be best... IMO


I also have never sprayed anything, but it seems like a better way to do it. Those panels look like they will grab and hold extra paint and I'm trying to avoid that.

Anyone have feedback?


----------



## Darien (Jun 15, 2010)

HandyFrank said:


> I also have never sprayed anything, but it seems like a better way to do it. Those panels look like they will grab and hold extra paint and I'm trying to avoid that.
> 
> Anyone have feedback?


 
Seems like you've already made up your mind to spray it so I say go for it. :thumbup: Keep us posted on the turn out!! Good luck and sorry I couln't be of more assisatnce.


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

That sprayer you linked is only good for very light mists. For these door you'll probably be using an acrylic primer and paint. If you want to spray, then rent a professional unit at the store you buy the paint from. (the tip will need to match the paint and spray pattern).

I'd brush them. I was watching an episode of New Yankee Workshop and the painters were saying that there's a new appreciation for brushed trim surfaces because sprayed paint looks to much like plastic. However it's purely personal preference.

With the right paint, brush and technique the doors will look great.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

If there are only a couple of doors to paint I would use a rollers and brush, I would use a 1/4 inch nap mohair mini roller and a quality brush, the shorter nap roller will leave the doors smoother than a thicker nap roller, if I had more than a couple of doors to paint I would spray them, but if you have never used a sprayer before I don't suggest you start using one to spray doors with, learning the proper spraying technique, proper fine finish tip size and proper pressure setting is not something that's learned in a day


----------

